
Docker Compose syntax: Volume or Bind mount? - maximization
https://maximorlov.com/docker-compose-syntax-volume-or-bind-mount/
======
maximization
Compose allows you to configure volumes using a short syntax format:
`[SOURCE:]TARGET[:MODE]`

In practice, this leads to different string variations. Every time I read a
docker-compose.yml file, I had to refer to the docs or run a quick test to
figure out if a volume or a bind mount is used. I wrote a short guide so I
wouldn't have to look this stuff up anymore and be able to memorise it by
heart.

The gist of it is:

1\. No source -> anonymous volume

2\. Non-path source -> named volume (defined in a top-level `volumes` key)

3\. Relative or absolute path source -> bind mount

Hope this helps some of you out there that trip over this syntax like me.

Stay home and be safe!

